# autobatterie kaputt von "heute auf morgen"



## Markus (27 April 2005)

hallo,

vor ein paar tagen sprang mein auto morgens nicht mehr an, sogar der code vom radio musste neu eingegeben werden.

batterie war also komplett leer.

die werkstatt hat die batterie gewechselt und mir erklärt das das ganz normal sei, das die kaput geht. ich habe nichts dazu gesagt, aber ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen...

also ok die batterie ist noch die erste und inzwischen 4 jahre in dem fahrzeug gewesen. ich hatte aber bis zu diesem einen tag nicht einmal ansatzweise probleme mit ihr, das auto sprang immer an.

kann das sein das eine autobatterie sich innnehalb von ein paar stunden verabschiedet?


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 April 2005)

Hallo,
wenn oben die Polbrücken(nicht Polkappen) im Batteriekasten brechen.
Sonst verabschiedet sich eine Batterie dadurch, das die Platten Masse verlieren, und meist bildet sich unten Schlamm und schließt unten diePlatten kurz.
Gibt natürlich auch noch Herstellungsmängel, wie Seperatoren sind angekratzt(merkt man nicht gleich).
Man geht normalerweise von einer Lebensdauer von 3-5 Jahren aus.
Meist merkt man das wenn man längere Zeit nicht gfahren ist, und der Wagen springt nicht an.
Gibt natürlich auch noch andere Ursachen: lose Polklemmen, Leitung locker, irgendwo ein versteckerVerbraucher......
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Markus (27 April 2005)

hmm das mit dem schlamm könnte einleuchten, habe am vortag noch eine ordentliche bergfahrt im schwarzwald gemacht, dabei hat es den schlamm vermutlich an der richtigen stelle zusammengeschwämmt...

der hat die platten kurzgeschlossen und die batterie quasi durch tiefentladen zerstört.


das die polbrücken (das scheinen die brücken zu sein die die einzelnen zellen/platten in reihe verschalten?) dürften nicht gebrochen sein, dann messe ich ja quasi gar keine spannung mehr.
es reichte aber nach einschalten der zündung noch für die amaturenbeleuchtung, bzw. das radio forderte mich auch wieder zur codeeingabe auf.

oder die schlammschicht hat sich nach "erfolreichem" zerstören der batterie durch tiefentladen, und einbrechenlassen der spannung das der radio mault, wieder abgesetzt und es war wieder genug spannung zum betrieb von beleuchtung und radio vorhanden...

wäre das eine erklärung?
also der zusammenhang mit der bergfahrt?

danke!


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 April 2005)

Hallo,
mit 100% Sicherheit kann man soetwas nur sagen wenn man eine Batterie aufsägt(was für eine Sauerei) , kann genausogut sein dein Laderegler oder die Lichtmaschine sagen ade. Bei den heutigen Batteriepreisen wird man es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr machen: Batterie laden(da kann man auch schon sehen ob was nicht stimmt), und dann mit Startstrom belasten.
Ich war vor etlichen Jahren in Stuttgart für Ladegeräte, und Industriebatterien als Servicetechniker zuständig, und Autobatterien haben Sie dort auch verkauft, wie gesagt es gibt nichts was nicht gibt, bis hin zur explodierten Autobatterie. :roll: Und die Geschichten der Kunden sind manchmal auch märchenhaft.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## RMA (27 April 2005)

Was auch dazu führen kann sind mehrfache sehr kürze Fahrten. Ich bin Wochenendpendler und fahre 160 km zu meiner Arbeitsstelle. Da habe ich nur 1 km zur Arbeit aber da zwei Arbeitstellen etwa 700m auseinander. Da muss ich mehrmals am Tag hin und her fahren (zu Fuß kostet jedesmal 20 Minuten) und nach anderthalb Jahren war die Batterie hin.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2005)

Hallo...

falls noch Spannung an der Batterie anliegt, kann auch ein Zellenschluss
vorliegen.
Auch schon gehabt...
Merkt man das zu spät geht früher oder später der Regler der Lichtmaschine drauf !

Grüsse...


----------

